# Setting up a malawi tank.. Suggestions?



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

So here's the story; I have three tanks in my apt. My neighbors son knowing this, came knocking on my door about a month ago saying all his fish were dying and he didn't want to keep them anymore and did I want what was left. It was two dwarf frogs and a Yellow Lab.

So after having placed them in my quarantine tank and talking to the kid I realized he didn't cycle his tank and that it was mixed with whatever he liked in the store (Cichlids but all types, South Americans, africans, whatever).

Regardless of these circumstances I've come to really love that yellow lab.

Anyways, I have decided to turn my 45G long into a Malawi tank (was a low tech planted). It's 4 feet long and 18" high by 12" deep. I have an Ehiem 2215 on it. I've got a sand base in there now with a ton of rocks along the bottom and a piece of wood with some Java Ferns tied to it. I have placed the rocks to provide hiding spaces and caves all all along the bottom of the tank. I understand the wood may affect the buffering of the PH but it doesn't really fit into any of my other tanks and if it affects the PH too much I'll take it out and figure something else out for it.

I'm new to cichlids entirely and have one 90G 'high tech' planted tank (C02 and T5HO's etc) and a low tech planted 20G 'Tall' with a bunch of regular community fish (tetra's etc) in it.

Here's some pics.. I really want to hear what you guys have to say so don't hold back.

(for aesthetics I think I'm going to switch the intake and spraybar locations to opposite ends, to hide the big intake tube)

Full tank:










Left side:










Center shot:










Right side:










Ph 8 
temp 78

I used Seachem's Malawi/Victoria buffer yesterday and today to raise the PH.


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i like the setup, but if you go with an african setup mbuna will do their best to eat your plants. Im not a big fan of vertically stacked slate (or flat rocks) I think it would look better if you did more stacking. What kinds of fish are you going to get? Peacocks, mbuna?


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

i didnt make much sense in my second sentance, i meant i wasnt a fan of rocks sticking up. Sry about my tardedness


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Not sure what I'm going to add yet... I'm reading about that now. I want color and personality in there.

Ya I wasn't sure about those rocks either.. So you think I should stack more of them like caves?

As far as I understand Java ferns are not very tasty and the fish should leave them alone... We'll see.

Any suggestions on stocking are EXTREMELY WELCOME as I'm a big noob to cichlids.

I will of course research your suggestions before adding anything though.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## BenHugs (Jan 13, 2007)

I would start in the cooky cutter section in the library of this forum. :thumb:


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

You are to be commended for saving the little yellow Lab. They are pretty fish, I agree. :thumb:

In the cookie cutter for 40g (48x13 foot print) one suggestion is:

Mixed Malawi and Victoria:
5 yellow labs 
and
5 Pundamilia Nyererei

That setup would be very colorful. Don't know how difficult they are to find, tho...
 


> I used Seachem's Malawi/Victoria buffer yesterday and today to raise the PH.


Be very careful fiddling with the pH. Is your water very low pH, is that the reason for the buffer use?
Stable low-ish pH is better than high/low swings.
Often, if the pH isn't _too low _ , your fish will adapt without you changing things too much.
hth
Alicem


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

Your tank is looking good,
well i love slate rock and it looks
like you are going the right way
you just need more slate,
i'm not really much of a fun of putting
rock formation on the center of the tank
i like the rocks formation on either side
of the tank but not in the middle,

did you use egg create under the rocks?


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Alicem: I think the PH is about 7 out of the tap.. 7, 7.2, around there.. haven't tested it lately though. I just read that it requires a higher PH around 7.6+ so I added some buffer. 
And yes those 'Pundamilia Nyererei' are pretty intense, love the coloration! I could probably find them around here there's tons of cichlid ppl and stores with strong cichlid sections. I'm going to be checking out a local fish club's auction in October and see what I see there too.

As for the cookie cutter suggestion, doesn't 10 fish seem like a small amount for a 4 ft tank? I thought because of the length I could add more than that. Also I thought it was better to overstock to avoid aggression. I wanted to get some peacocks too I think.. I was kind of thinking 3 species 4-6 of each... Or go all male but that seems a little advanced

F1: I didn't put egg crate under the rocks.. It's on a solid wooden stand though, still necessary? Be a huge PITA to pull out all that stuff and start over (mind you cleaning up 45 Gallons of water, a bunch of wriggling fish, plus all that sand and rocks, would be a bigger PITA to clean off the living room floor if it does break, lol)


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

> As for the cookie cutter suggestion, doesn't 10 fish seem like a small amount for a 4 ft tank? I thought because of the length I could add more than that. Also I thought it was better to overstock to avoid aggression. I wanted to get some peacocks too I think.. I was kind of thinking 3 species 4-6 of each... Or go all male but that seems a little advanced


I understand. 
This is in the 55g section, which your dimensions really are actually more similar to:


> Smaller, Less Aggressive Mbuna Aquarium
> 
> Select any 3 species (max 12 fishes):
> â€¢ Metriaclima estherae
> ...


Maybe there is a combo here that sparks your interest. 

I kinda like the combo of a group of each: 
labs (like you have)
pseudotropheus "acei"
cynotilapia afra
You are lucky to have so many resources near you. :thumb: 
Have fun with it,
Alicem


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

you're ok right now,
but if you put more slate in there make
sure to put some egg create first just to 
make sure.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

I don't like slate - so I don't like the look of it in your tank. It can also be a be dangerous to cichlids moving at a fast pace around the corners.

As for the plants, I would go without. Even if the cichlids don't eat it, they may just tear it up just because they are bored.

As for stocking, I would go with group of _C_. sp. hara (photos here) - and add a species or two around them.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

WHY_SPY: Ya I already saw that thread on the "white top hara" . What an incredible looking fish, I love em. I saw that thread a couple days ago and immediately started trying to find them here Ontario. So far I haven't found them but I've only checked a few sources.

I'm okay with them tearing up the plants I can skim out any pieces if it does happen.

Thanks for the tip on the slate, I was out today picking some thicker pieces of local river rock that I'm going to be placing in there simply because I wanted to build more caves so I can check the slate in there for sharp edges.

The "white top hara" are safe with yellow labs right?


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

_C_. sp. hara are definitely compatible with _Lab. caeruleus_.


----------



## Timkat4867 (Jan 11, 2008)

That slate looks not only sharp, but treacherously stacked. I would use thicker rocks and make sure they are firmly secured when stacked.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I made sure to check their stability when I stacked them, it was my primary concern. They're pretty solid. I am however using thicker rocks in the next couple days for the reno. I'll post pics.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Picking up some of those 'White top Hara' Cyno's on sunday..

Very excited.

That Labs in for a surprise.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

klumsyninja said:


> Picking up some of those 'White top Hara' Cyno's on sunday..
> 
> Very excited.
> 
> That Labs in for a surprise.


Oooh, nice!
Post picts opcorn:


----------



## F1 yellow (Aug 25, 2008)

Cyno afras are a good choice and nice looking
you little yellow will be happy but he would be
happier if you give some company of his own
kind,
if i was you i would give him a good name
good luck post pictures.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

I will be adding some nice Yellow Labs to the mix too for sure. I think I'll add a third species in there too but not for a while.. maybe a month or so, let everyone settle in and the parameters adjust accordingly etc..


----------



## Sin in Style2 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yeah those sharp slate rocks are deffinetly an issue with fish zippin around like mbuna. I use rounded edged clay pots and they still manage to scrape scales off. I think its because the fish running tries to lose the chaser by squeezing into gaps as tight as possable hopeing the other fish is to big.

Try to get 1m/3or4 female ratio with the labs. Prolly one of the most timid mbuna but 2 males still harass eachother constently.

Acei is a great addition to a mbuna tank. They love the open space and color wise are an extreme compliment to yellow labs. their constent swimming in the open begs the labs to come out of their caves. As for a 3rd species i personally went with something blue but can really go with whatever you like when starting with yellow labs.

Speakign of caves I dont know if anyone else has messed with them much but *** spent alot of time in my tank trying to create caves the fish can really use. After some time it seems they really perfer a 2 enterence cave one being smaller then the other. Majority of the time they mostly use the ones with the small entrence in front. Most the fish hang out in front so they stick their face out to defend the cave then swim out the back to get food or run. Just some personal experience that might help ya.

Anyway best of luck with your tank. Hate to be the first to tell you this but these things allways lead to a severe case of multiple tank syndrom so i hope you got the space lol


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

lol, this is already my 3rd tank.. I have three more empties scattered around too..


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

UPDATE:

Okay so I picked up some of those Cyno. 'white top Hara' cichlids that I fell in live with from the pic thread in the photo section.

I also rescaped the tank and added better thicker rocks..

The fish are all really happpy in there and I think it looks a thousand times better. I only wish I could get more height with the rocks.. I will eventually but right now it's good.

Anyways here's a few FTS shots to give you the bog picture. They're all stressed out from the 2 hour drive home so they're not showing great color but they are GORGEOUS!!! I can't wait till they color up. The brightest one didn't mess around, as soon as it was placed in the tank BANG full bright white/blue coloring and the dominating began.

Anyways tell me what you think of the rescape etc., I respect opinions and criticism so say what you will.

*Click on image for larger view


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

They look great! Looks like they are settling in nicely!

My big male is still on a tirade looking for the big female you got! I think there is still one female left large enough to spawn with him, so eventually he'll realize that and settle down!

When we picked up the wild trio initially, I wound up with two males and one female, so that's how I wound up with the "breeding pair" by accident. I forgot to tell you that.

I've used slate in my tank off and on for years without any problems, in fact, I added a bunch to the brichardi tank right after you left. If you want to use the slate, take the pieces outside and kind of gently knock the rough edges off with a hammer. ("Gentle" and "hammer" in the same sentence??? :lol: )

The key to keeping plants in a mbuna tank is to have ALOT of plants. I tend to kill them before my fish get a chance, but Fogelhund has some great planted tanks and is very successful with them, so don't get discouraged. Annubias and java moss and fern usually do the best, I think they must taste bad, because mbuna rarely bother them.


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks again Kim!

I'm so in love with these fish.. They're amazing.

I can't believe you gave me the WC female.. She's pretty melow in this tank I think she's still settling in.

We named the big bright guy Tony Danza cause he's on a huge 'Who's The Boss' mission to straighten out the whole tank!

GREAT FISH!


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

He's just happy to finally be the boss! He could only turn on the colour when Daddy wasn't looking!

I'm glad you like them. :wink:


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

Here's some pics of the fish

Day 2

They still haven't settled in yet I'm sure... bunch'a rowdys!








































































































































Lots of pictures eh? Took me like almost three hours to get those pics... shifty buggers.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

klumsyninja said:


>


Gotta love the stance!!! :thumb:


----------



## bac3492 (Jul 25, 2008)

I like how the egg spots are on that last male. Most fish you see have a clump at the bottom corner of the tail. His are equally spread out over his fin.

Beautiful fish.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

That young male is full of himself! :lol:

It's amazing how tough he thinks he is now that his father isn't in the picture! I dare say that big girl will be holding within a week...It's about time for her to spawn again. By the way, she normally has between 20-30 fry!


----------



## yogurtpooh (Jul 28, 2005)

whats up with the barring on that fish


----------



## klumsyninja (Aug 14, 2008)

yogurtpooh said:


> whats up with the barring on that fish


I asked him but he just swam away... i guess he doesn't want to talk about it


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

klumsyninja said:


> yogurtpooh said:
> 
> 
> > whats up with the barring on that fish
> ...


I talked to his _wild_ father over breakfast and coffee this morning...He said it was a family trait - like father, like son. :wink:

Actually, you'll notice that when he gets really excited (as in "spawning mode") the bar will be complete.


----------

